# Has anyone took Clomid and fallen pregnant with twins/triplets?



## CLH_X3

If so what days did you take it ? And how much


----------



## Kasal

Yes i took chlomid and fel pregnant with twins, i wouldnt advise it's use just to try for multiples though if your perfectly fertile :)


----------



## arj

Kasal said:


> Yes i took chlomid and fel pregnant with twins, i wouldnt advise it's use just to try for multiples though if your perfectly fertile :)

I agree, you might end up with a litter!!!


----------



## san fran shan

Me!!! We were TTC for around 15 months. We were in the unexplained infertility category. We tried IUI once with no meds, and it didn't work. Then on my 1st round of clomid, 50mg days 3-7 and IUI on CD 16, I got my BFP. HCG levels were good, rising fast. At my 1st scan it turned out to be twins! I am due Christmas Eve. This is the 1st time I have ever been pregnant and couldn't be more excited!

However, I also developed 2 large ovarian cysts from hyper-stimulated ovaries. I was really surprised as it was only the 1st time I took clomid and at the lowest dose. I found this on a website:

Clomid has two clearly recognized treatment risks; multiple pregnancy and ovarian cyst formation. Approximately 8% of Clomid conceptions are multiple - twins or more. This may occur even on the lowest dose of Clomid. Approximately 10% of women who are treated with Clomid will develop an ovarian cyst.

Hahaha! Lucky me, I got both!! Been to the emergency room 3 times for severe pain from the cysts. One is the size of a baseball. There is nothing they can do to treat them except surgery. Just have to hope they go away on their own. I definitely want to avoid surgery if possible.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

We were on Clomid and are now pregnant w twins, however only about 10% of people who use it become pregnant w multiples...so I wouldn't use it for that specific reason. :shrug:


----------



## LesleyL

I also was on clomid 100mg dayd 5-9. We got pg on the 5th round. I dont ovulate on my own so thats why it was prescribed. I also formed a pretty large cyst on my left ovary from the pills.


----------



## san fran shan

Lesley - Did your cyst go away on its own? I have another scan on Monday so see if mine has shrunk. I am so scared it will get really painful again and I will have to go back to the ER.


----------



## LesleyL

Yes it went away right before my second tri. It didnt cause any pain....i only knew about it because of an ultrasound.


----------



## CLH_X3

It took me just under 2 years to get preg with my daughter N was just about to start clomid when I got pregnant naturally ... Doc said I may have to use them this time round so was just seeing how likely it was


----------



## jogami

I fell pregnant with twins on 50mg days 4-8


----------



## Kasal

i took 100mg days 2-6 it was my 3rd go


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I forgot to put my dose, 50mg CD2-CD6.


----------



## CLH_X3

Well congrats everyone aswel!


----------



## CLH_X3

BabyBumpAhead said:


> I forgot to put my dose, 50mg CD2-CD6.

Was your clomid prescribed by your doc ? I was trying for ages but they wouldn't give it to me til the 2 yr mark! I see u had it after 7 months! :)


----------



## JJJ05

Twins after 150mgs, first cycle at that dose. We did 7 before on 100mgs but I didn't get pregnant.

So on higher dose, it was twins but see my sig.


----------



## arj

My SIL took a large dose and popped out 6 eggs, they told her not to DTD but she did.... She only got one baby out of it. 3 eggs didnt fertilize/implant and the other two turned into cysts that disappeared on their own after the 1st trimester, the baby took all the nutrients.


----------



## mommy2010

ive been pregnant twice by clomid with my first it took 1 month and ended up with a lovley little boy this time round took 4 months and im now 18 weeks pregnant with fraternal twins i cant remeber the dosage as im not currently at home (visiting my mom haha) but if youve gotten pregnant naturally before shouldnt take to long on clomid for your your next xx


----------



## Kota

will let you know in a couple of weeks. :lol: First round of clomid this cycle. 50mg days 5-9. OV'd 2 days ago so now in the 2ww.....


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

CLH_X3 said:


> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to put my dose, 50mg CD2-CD6.
> 
> Was your clomid prescribed by your doc ? I was trying for ages but they wouldn't give it to me til the 2 yr mark! I see u had it after 7 months! :)Click to expand...

Yes it was prescribed as I had documented 45-60 day cycles with BBT and wasn't ovulating regularly so she gave it to me to get my cycles shortened to a normal length. I had never been pregnant before...I didn't take it to try for twins, in fact I was borderline devastated to find out there were two due to the higher risk of complications (I am now getting use to it and am ecstatic for my babies, but it's definitely not what my goal was).


----------



## mrswemyss

According to my cbfm I ovulate like normal, however we r at month ten and have not fallen prego. It will be my first time ever being pregnant if my clomid works.
I'm on my third pill of 50mg... Two to go. Say a prayer! And any advice would be more than appreciated.


----------



## san fran shan

I wasn't wanting twins either. We did IUI the 1st time without clomid since I was so scared of twins. I knew the chance of twins with clomid was around 8-10% so I convinced myself there was such a small chance there was no way it would happen to me. Finding out about twins was super overwhelming for a while and still overwhelming at times but we are also so incredibly excited and happy!


----------



## mrswemyss

I will be happy with whatever :) my sister in law has twins and my best friend. I think if it happens with your first pregnancy it is easier b.c you won't know a difference...
What does it mean "iui"? 
I really do not want to take anymore, but this will only be round one


----------



## san fran shan

mrswemyss said:


> I will be happy with whatever :) my sister in law has twins and my best friend. I think if it happens with your first pregnancy it is easier b.c you won't know a difference...
> What does it mean "iui"?
> I really do not want to take anymore, but this will only be round one

Good luck and I hope your TWW goes by fast!! Clomid worked the 1st time for me, so it is possible. 

IUI is inter uterine insemination. They took my husband's sperm and injected it directly into my uterus. 

Clomid gave me 3 ripe follicles so I am very grateful there are only two babies and not three!!


----------



## mrswemyss

I am hoping not to have to do that iui, only bc of $... My deductible is outrageous. 
Thanks ... I was told to bd every other day? I am suppose to ovulate day 15, I take my last pill Tuesday...


----------



## san fran shan

I have heard every other day as well, and then stay laying down for 20 minutes after. After the IUIs the doc had me lay there for 15 minutes before leaving. So there is probably some truth to that. 

We did IUI because my co-pay was only $5, so we figured, why not? We were unexplained infertility and getting really frustrated and thought maybe my uterus was just not very nice to my husband's sperm! We have no way of knowing if the IUI did the trick or if it was from BD-ing, But the clomid definitely worked!!


----------



## mrswemyss

Omg $5, so jealous :( my deductible is $4000


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

mrswemyss said:


> I am hoping not to have to do that iui, only bc of $... My deductible is outrageous.
> Thanks ... I was told to bd every other day? I am suppose to ovulate day 15, I take my last pill Tuesday...

If you have a 35 day cycle I doubt you ovulate on CD15? Are you charting your cycles and everything? I didn't ovulate until CD22 on Clomid. 

And IUI is usually about $700 if you're self-pay, you might check into it - I don't think it'd be the price of your whole deductible.


----------



## san fran shan

mrswemyss - I have to agree with BabyBumpAhead on when you most likely ovulate. Without clomid it would be closer to day 20 or 21 with a 35 day cycle, and clomid tends to make you O later....But I have also heard that clomid shortens your cycles. You should get the clear blue easy digital ovulation tests and start using them each morning after like CD 12. Or just BD every other day from like day 12 through 25! That could get tiring though :) Will you have a scan to see how many follicles the clomid produced?


----------



## mrswemyss

Well it varies, sometimes its day 19 sometimes 22 .. I have a cbfm to test and I will have Bloodwork to confirm I ovulated...


----------



## BellaDonna818

Lot so you ladies have already answered this question, but I just wanted to throw in my two cents. :winkwink: My OH has some serious issues with his sperm, but I have no fertility issues. However, we did start using Clomid in conjunction with IUI's from the start. I started on 50mg of Clomid, & quickly found that if I did 2 cycles in a row like this, I started to release 2 eggs. Regardless, we didn't get a BFP until IUI #6. For that cycle, my Dr. decided to up my dose of Clomid to 100mg and also had me take Ovidril...and I released three eggs that cycle. We finally got a BFP this last time, and we had our first Dr's appointment yesterday, and I am now 10 weeks preggo with triplets. So yeah....you can definitely get pregnant with multiples taking Clomid.


----------



## san fran shan

BellaDonna818 said:


> Lot so you ladies have already answered this question, but I just wanted to throw in my two cents. :winkwink: My OH has some serious issues with his sperm, but I have no fertility issues. However, we did start using Clomid in conjunction with IUI's from the start. I started on 50mg of Clomid, & quickly found that if I did 2 cycles in a row like this, I started to release 2 eggs. Regardless, we didn't get a BFP until IUI #6. For that cycle, my Dr. decided to up my dose of Clomid to 100mg and also had me take Ovidril...and I released three eggs that cycle. We finally got a BFP this last time, and we had our first Dr's appointment yesterday, and I am now 10 weeks preggo with triplets. So yeah....you can definitely get pregnant with multiples taking Clomid.

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## CLH_X3

Congrats - what's ovadril?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

CLH_X3 said:


> If so what days did you take it ? And how much

I took clomid days [email protected] 50mg



arj said:


> Kasal said:
> 
> 
> Yes i took chlomid and fel pregnant with twins, i wouldnt advise it's use just to try for multiples though if your perfectly fertile :)
> 
> I agree, you might end up with a litter!!!Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## mrswemyss

I ovulate normal according to my cbfm, I have never had bloodwork to confirm, *has anyone else taken clomid although u ovulate as far as you know?* 

I ask b/c I am took my very last pill today of clomid... and I am praying that it worked succesfully for me , and I really can not afford/ do not want IUI.... because my deductible is so high for my insurance.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I ovulated on my own like 75%-80% of the time on my own before taking Clomid.


----------



## san fran shan

I ovulated on my own, but my periods were irregular. We tried for 15 months and something just wasn't working. I reluctantly used clomid and BAM pregnant. So I wonder if I was ovulating but my eggs just weren't good enough, or my luteal phase was too short. Who knows.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

That's what I wondered too. If maybe my eggs were of poor quality. We got pregnant on our 2nd try of clomid, and the first I screwed up and didn't even take right so I knew the first cycle wouldn't work anyway


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

mrswemyss said:


> I ovulate normal according to my cbfm, I have never had bloodwork to confirm, *has anyone else taken clomid although u ovulate as far as you know?*
> 
> I ask b/c I am took my very last pill today of clomid... and I am praying that it worked succesfully for me , and I really can not afford/ do not want IUI.... because my deductible is so high for my insurance.

I was technically ovulating on my own, but my cycles were 40-60 days long. At one point I had a temp chart confirm ovulation on CD48. FORTY EIGHT! So, my doctor was like...uh...that's not normal, let's you get on a schedule to have more than 5 periods a year. So, yah I guess I was ovulating on my own, but not correctly. :shrug:


----------



## BellaDonna818

Thanks, San Fran Shan. :)

CLH_X3, Ovidril is an injectible drug that forces your body to ovulate. And even though we knew I ovulate all on my own, it makes it easier to time the IUI just right. They know the exact day that you'll be ovulating if you take Ovidril.


----------



## san fran shan

So Ovidril is like the HCG trigger shot? I used the HCG shot...


----------



## BellaDonna818

San Fran Shan - Yep. Same thing basically. :)


----------



## mrswemyss

Thanks ladies! That is refreshing to know. My cycle is 33-35 days so not really that long... but I was like well if I ovulate normal will clomid even help?
So good to know, and praying my first 50 mg round works for us!!
Also on a side note I have began reading fifty shades of grey... and I am gonna use preseed lol. SOOOO!! may it all combined work!


----------



## san fran shan

I used preseed. Not for the IUI but for the BD-ing leading up to O and the night after the IUI. Can't hurt. But you definitely don't need to fill the whole applicator! I did the 1st time like the instructions said and it was WAY too much lube and made a mess!


----------



## CLH_X3

mrswemyss said:


> Thanks ladies! That is refreshing to know. My cycle is 33-35 days so not really that long... but I was like well if I ovulate normal will clomid even help?
> So good to know, and praying my first 50 mg round works for us!!
> Also on a side note I have began reading fifty shades of grey... and I am gonna use preseed lol. SOOOO!! may it all combined work!

I bought that book yday, after loads people saying it was very good :) 

Also I agree with the preseed to much and it's just Way to slippy !!


----------



## mrswemyss

So today is day11 and according to my cbfm I'm in second level ( high fertility) I think its soon, but that's exciting! 
My last clomid was Tue.... Is there a certain amount of time its suppose to work?
I was expecting to ovulate the 15th?! 
Get Bloodwork the 18th...


----------



## san fran shan

Oh, that's way to hard to say since everyone is different. I had an ultrasound to see how ripe my eggs were and how many were ready. I think my IUI was on cycle day 16 (36 hours after the HCG trigger shot). Just have sex every other day and hopefully you will catch it.


----------



## CLH_X3

mrswemyss said:


> So today is day11 and according to my cbfm I'm in second level ( high fertility) I think its soon, but that's exciting!
> My last clomid was Tue.... Is there a certain amount of time its suppose to work?
> I was expecting to ovulate the 15th?!
> Get Bloodwork the 18th...

Sometimes u can have 3+ days of high then ur get the next level up! Just keep bding


----------



## BellaDonna818

mrswemyss - I didn't notice if anyone else pointed this out or not, but Clomid can also shorten your cycle length. I am normally on a 35 day cycle, but when I've taken Clomid, it puts me on a 28 day cycle every time. So this will obviously affect when you're ovulating. Personally, I had my mid cycle scans on day 12, and was inseminated on day 14 pretty much every time.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

BellaDonna818 said:


> mrswemyss - I didn't notice if anyone else pointed this out or not, but Clomid can also shorten your cycle length. I am normally on a 35 day cycle, but when I've taken Clomid, it puts me on a 28 day cycle every time. So this will obviously affect when you're ovulating. Personally, I had my mid cycle scans on day 12, and was inseminated on day 14 pretty much every time.

Yah my cycles were def shorter with Clomid (35 days instead of 45-60), but still not SHORT. I wasn't ovulating until CD21/CD22 even with the Clomid.


----------



## san fran shan

My cycle before I used clomid was only 22 days. We did an early ultrasound in case I was going to ovulate super early. I just counted and my IUI was on CD 14 not 16 like I stated before.


----------



## mrswemyss

Thanks ladies! Pray real hard please 
Well, this was my first round... My cycles typically are 33 days, so I have not (& hopefully will not) had a cycle yet... 
I was just shocked that my monitor was showing high readings already. A little excited at the thought of ovulating a week earlier than I had planned. :)
I am trying to bd every other day although lately ( thanks to reading my. Grey) every day i am ready!!!


----------



## Kros330

I took 50 mg of clomid on day 5-9. Our first month of clomid and we fell pregnant with triplets. It is still a complete shock!


----------



## mrswemyss

Kros330 said:


> I took 50 mg of clomid on day 5-9. Our first month of clomid and we fell pregnant with triplets. It is still a complete shock!

Why were you taking clomid? How long have you been trying?
I just wonder, because I ovulate according to my monitor, but have tried ten mos.
But I am waiting for my first ovulation after using clomid. It should be next week


----------



## Kros330

mrswemyss said:


> Kros330 said:
> 
> 
> I took 50 mg of clomid on day 5-9. Our first month of clomid and we fell pregnant with triplets. It is still a complete shock!
> 
> Why were you taking clomid? How long have you been trying?
> I just wonder, because I ovulate according to my monitor, but have tried ten mos.
> But I am waiting for my first ovulation after using clomid. It should be next weekClick to expand...


We were officially trying for about 9 months. I was getting 2 positive opks about 5 days apart and late in my cycle. My dr prescribed clomid to boost ovulation because she felt that my body was trying to ovulate and was failing and by the time I ovulated it was too late in my cycle. I have to go to a specialist now because trips is high risk. He says that my dr should have waited a few more months before prescribing the clomid. It's too late now but if I would have known I wouldnt have taken it. I am finally starting to realize that this happening and we are getting excited! Good luck and I would say only use the clomid if you aren't ovulating.


----------



## mrswemyss

well as far as I know, I was ovulating every month... but I took my first round already! so too late for that, we will see what happens. I go for bloodwork in a cpl weeks to see if in fact I did ovulate.


----------



## hoping4my2

Kros330 said:


> I took 50 mg of clomid on day 5-9. Our first month of clomid and we fell pregnant with triplets. It is still a complete shock!

i secretly wish for multiples 
gL


----------



## AMM1031

I just wanted to add, being a long time trier....I was trying for 6 years before we saw an infertility specialist, going on fertility drugs is not the worst thing in the world, and doesnt ALWAYS give you mutiples. I ended up doing clomid for 3 rounds and nothing, and I have very regular every 28 day cycles and nothing wrong with the hubby neither, we then did 3 rounds of clomid(50mg)with the combined IUI and the third time finally worked. I now have an almost 3 year old son. 
We then decided we were going to try again as we knew we wanted one more, but this time as I am over 30 now I wanted to ensure that got pregnant sooner, so I talked to my dr and decided that I was going to do the clomid, gonal-f, ovidrill and the IUI together. I got pregant the second month and now we are having twin girls. Which I knew was a possibly as we combined two fertility drugs together so the chances were higher. 
Also my IUI was only 250$ every time we did it, out of pocket. SO I would look into it, most insurance companies wont pay for infetilty drugs for ANY reason. unless you have awesome insurance.


----------



## mrswemyss

Anyone had side effects after taking clomid? I am on day 9 after and i had the worst hot flashes last night... I took it for 5 days and i am a little worried it happend after. 
What is the half life of clomid?


----------



## san fran shan

I was really emotional while on clomid and depressed. I took it days 3-7 and never had any other immediate side effects. As soon as day 8, I felt normal again. I did get large ovarian cysts from clomid and they still have not gone away (as of last scan). But no hot flashes for me. But I have read that is a normal side effect.


----------



## mrswemyss

san fran shan said:


> I was really emotional while on clomid and depressed. I took it days 3-7 and never had any other immediate side effects. As soon as day 8, I felt normal again. I did get large ovarian cysts from clomid and they still have not gone away (as of last scan). But no hot flashes for me. But I have read that is a normal side effect.

How many days after taking Ur last clomid did u yest for pregnancy?


----------



## san fran shan

I took clomid days 3-7. I did the HCG trigger shot on day 12 and IUI on day 14. I tested on cycle day 26 and got my BFP. My BFP probably showed up a little early since there are twins. So 19 days after my last clomid.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

i tested positive 16 days after my last clomid pill, at 8dpo


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

mrswemyss said:


> san fran shan said:
> 
> 
> I was really emotional while on clomid and depressed. I took it days 3-7 and never had any other immediate side effects. As soon as day 8, I felt normal again. I did get large ovarian cysts from clomid and they still have not gone away (as of last scan). But no hot flashes for me. But I have read that is a normal side effect.
> 
> How many days after taking Ur last clomid did u yest for pregnancy?Click to expand...

I had a positive test 8dpo, which was 24 days after my last pill I guess? I ovulated on CD22.


----------



## mrswemyss

FloridaGirl21 said:


> i tested positive 16 days after my last clomid pill, at 8dpo

Tomorrow will be 8dpo for me... I was hesitant to test for the fear of BFN... was your line really dark? It will be day 14 after my last pill


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

mrswemyss said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> i tested positive 16 days after my last clomid pill, at 8dpo
> 
> Tomorrow will be 8dpo for me... I was hesitant to test for the fear of BFN... was your line really dark? It will be day 14 after my last pillClick to expand...

Not directed at me specifically, but same situation so here's my 2 cents.

I had a very clear line with evening urine on 8dpo, but it was twins so my levels were high really quickly. My 9dpo FMU was actually lighter than my evening one.


----------



## mrswemyss

Bfn today... :( however I got lab results back and I ovulated :)


----------



## san fran shan

Bummer on the BFN, but that is great that you did ovulate! So if were 9dpo when you tested today it could still be too soon for an accurate result.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

mrswemyss said:


> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> i tested positive 16 days after my last clomid pill, at 8dpo
> 
> Tomorrow will be 8dpo for me... I was hesitant to test for the fear of BFN... was your line really dark? It will be day 14 after my last pillClick to expand...

line wasn't dark at 8DPO here are my tests:

8DPO:

Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1197.jpg

9DPO, FMU & SMU:

Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1217.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1222-1.jpg

10DPO:

Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1231.jpg


----------



## mrswemyss

FloridaGirl21 said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> i tested positive 16 days after my last clomid pill, at 8dpo
> 
> Tomorrow will be 8dpo for me... I was hesitant to test for the fear of BFN... was your line really dark? It will be day 14 after my last pillClick to expand...
> 
> line wasn't dark at 8DPO here are my tests:
> 
> 8DPO:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1197.jpg
> 
> 9DPO, FMU & SMU:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1217.jpg
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1222-1.jpg
> 
> 10DPO:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/pregnant%20tests/IMAG1231.jpgClick to expand...


Tomorrow is 10dpo for me...but I do not feel any different :( I do not think it has happend, again. Which is a bummer b/c I used preseed, had an HSG 1 cycle ago and used clomid. I can not help but feel like something is wrong with me :(
but i did ovulate...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

don't loose hope hun. didn't work for me on the first try of Clomid & we had been trying 20 or so months. Got our bfp on our 2nd try. you're not out yet anyway :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

We did a Clomid cycle and got a BFN, then non-medicated BFN, then Clomid BFP! :) It will happen!


----------



## san fran shan

I felt no different until I was about 6 weeks pregnant. I mean nothing! That is why I took like 5 tests when I got my BFP. I felt so normal there was no way it could be right! But here I am with two baking inside...Don't get discouraged!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hi, ladies! :)

Just wanted to pop in and say hello...and congrats. :)

I just finished my first cycle of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg. I am waiting to ovulate, currently. DH is going for shoulder surgery on Thursday though....so i'm REALLY hoping I ovulate before then, because we won't be able to DTD for awhile after his surgery. :(

You guys are crushing my hopes...since i'm hearing that most of you ovulated late. Damn.

Well....fingers crossed. Not much more I can do. :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

CdnEquestrian said:


> Hi, ladies! :)
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello...and congrats. :)
> 
> I just finished my first cycle of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg. I am waiting to ovulate, currently. DH is going for shoulder surgery on Thursday though....so i'm REALLY hoping I ovulate before then, because we won't be able to DTD for awhile after his surgery. :(
> 
> You guys are crushing my hopes...since i'm hearing that most of you ovulated late. Damn.
> 
> Well....fingers crossed. Not much more I can do. :(

Aw :( Well Fx you ovulate either in the next couple days or super late! Got my BFP with a CD22 Clomid ovulation ... and now have two little beans to show for it. :wacko:


----------



## hoping4my2

BabyBumpAhead said:


> CdnEquestrian said:
> 
> 
> Hi, ladies! :)
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello...and congrats. :)
> 
> I just finished my first cycle of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg. I am waiting to ovulate, currently. DH is going for shoulder surgery on Thursday though....so i'm REALLY hoping I ovulate before then, because we won't be able to DTD for awhile after his surgery. :(
> 
> You guys are crushing my hopes...since i'm hearing that most of you ovulated late. Damn.
> 
> Well....fingers crossed. Not much more I can do. :(
> 
> Aw :( Well Fx you ovulate either in the next couple days or super late! Got my BFP with a CD22 Clomid ovulation ... and now have two little beans to show for it. :wacko:Click to expand...

what dose were u having when u conceived twins


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

50mg


----------



## ryoko20042

how do you get clomid?


----------



## san fran shan

I got clomid from my Reproductive Endocrinologist after TTC for over 1 year and going through a number of tests to show there were no other problems. HSG, saline sonogram, semen analysis for my husband, lots of blood tests, and one IUI without medication.


----------



## BellaDonna818

My OBGYN actually treats infertility patients as well, so it was a pretty easy process for me to get Clomid. My OH and I had been trying for about 5 years when I went to see the Dr's. We had already had a sperm analysis done, so we knew that was the major problem. I had also been taking home ovulation tests, so I knew I was ovulating. So basically for me, I had my first appointment with the Dr, where she did a quick exam, then she wrote me a prescription and scheduled my HSG test. Everything came back normal for me and I started a Clomid cycle the next month. The Dr I saw actually wanted us to try timed BD, but I opted to go straight for the IUI's.


----------



## jogami

CdnEquestrian said:


> Hi, ladies! :)
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello...and congrats. :)
> 
> I just finished my first cycle of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg. I am waiting to ovulate, currently. DH is going for shoulder surgery on Thursday though....so i'm REALLY hoping I ovulate before then, because we won't be able to DTD for awhile after his surgery. :(
> 
> You guys are crushing my hopes...since i'm hearing that most of you ovulated late. Damn.
> 
> Well....fingers crossed. Not much more I can do. :(

Don't be discouraged! My DH works away and I took Clomid and we only dtd once that month and it was on CD9. I dont ovulate on my own and my cycles are usually verrrrrry long, 33-49 days so I thought for sure we were out! I did not believe it when I got my bfp and here I am - expecting TWO babies :cloud9:

Good luck x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well, got 2 progesterone tests done and it turns out I didn't ovulate on 50mg AT ALL. So, timing wasn't the issue anyways. :(

So onto round 2 of clomid, 100mg. :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

CdnEquestrian said:


> Well, got 2 progesterone tests done and it turns out I didn't ovulate on 50mg AT ALL. So, timing wasn't the issue anyways. :(
> 
> So onto round 2 of clomid, 100mg. :(

Sorry hun... :( Hoping your next cycle is successful!!


----------

